# Best ceramic coating for home detailer.



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

So Im looking at applying a ceramic coating to my car and was wondering if there was one in particular that I should be looking at.

I have a shocking experience with ceramashiled many moons ago so have stayed away from then since but there seems to be an influx of them now that have appeeard on the market.

I would like to use one that is very easy to apply, gives best protection and also the best depth and gloss to my paintwork.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

The likes of Gtechniq Exo and wolfs hardbody are very easy to work with but they aren't ceramics really as they don't harden, most genuine ceramic coatings like C1, carpro etc are a bit trickier to work with, if it's just long term protection EXO or hardbody would do the job, but if you need something to provide a hard barrier against marring something like C1 would be required


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Your main factors affecting choice will be where you will be applying mate. Certain require application indoors and then also to be kept inside for a curing period of anywhere from a few to 24 hours.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks peeps !

I am looking for something to protect from minor swirls and light scratches to be honest.

I can use my garage to keep the car in over night to let cure etc.

Was looking at the TAC system quartz shine or Cquartz.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CQUK or Nanolex Si3D. Both excellent.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Carbon Collective Oracle is good. 
I've been tempted by TAC Shine too but not got round to trying it yet



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Arms (Jul 23, 2015)

I've tried only one so far.

Gyeon MOHS, topped with Gyeon Booster. Very easy to apply for a first timer. It's been on now about 6 months and works like new. Should last approx. 18 months.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Optimum gloss coat, probably the easiest to apply if your getting into coatings


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Atkinson91 said:


> Optimum gloss coat, probably the easiest to apply if your getting into coatings


+1, simply the easiest coating out there.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Old thread but Nasiol ZR53 is an absolute doddle to apply and remove.

Not easy to get hold of but I found it a whole lot easier to work with than a previous coating I'd used that was excellent btw, just not easy to work with.


----------

